
Apple is reportedly using drones to beat Google Maps - becewumuy
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/1/13805078/apple-maps-drones-google-maps-features
======
chang2301
Apple map is a disaster. Since I can't delete it, I create a folder named
"never use" and toss it there. I doubt the effort of using drones will help
them to catch up with Google map, which also making huge progress lately. It's
still an effort that Apple needs to commit though.

~~~
Gracana
Is it the directions or the UI that bothers you? I don't have an iDevice so I
don't have much experience with Apple's map application, but I know my friend
prefers it because the intersection/lane guidance stuff is more clearly
presented, and the directions always seem pretty reasonable.

OTOH, Google Maps always seems to give me the weirdest directions. It usually
puts me pretty close to my destination, but it often has weird ideas about
side roads and shortcuts. Maybe that's just because I moved to an area with
terrible drivers, and Google derives trains their software with vacuumed-up
user data.

